# Lost 88 - Upper Blue



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

The Blue is Crankin!

My buddy pulled the cord as we literally floated by the Upper Blue Columbine Landing Take-Out on Saturday morning. I chased the boat about a mile downstream (to where the house with the blue roof is visible on river-right). Here the boat pinned on a large logjam in the middle of the river. By the time I caught and eddy and got back up to it, the boat had disappeared. I suspect it is still pinned on the log, now well below the surface. We didn't have sufficient people or gear to safely get the boat out. Paddled all the way to the reservoir and did not see it.

The boat is a small orange Crazy 88 with a pair of sandals beanered into the back. I don't believe there were floatbags in it. CSM KAYAK is written in large letters on the tail. If it is found, please contact me or someone with the CSM Kayak Club.

I plan on going back to the logjam with more people and gear when the water comes down if it doesn't come out.

Thanks,
COUNT


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update*

Went back yesterday at about half the flow and still could not see the boat. Hoping it's still pinned in the logjam. Plan on going back again lower but keep an eye out if you're paddling in the Blue/Green Mountain area


----------

